# More Pin Chucks?



## Fangar (Jan 24, 2006)

I would like to start this thread to see if there is enough interest to do another run of the Baron pin chucks?  Please email me if you would like one as I am out for now, but would be willing to do another run if people still have an interest for them and missed out.  

Also, I am looking into some different sizes.  Please post up what you think would work best for us?  I have had a couple of requests for the Panache, but it would be a two pin setup for sure.  Also, the Jr Gents Version II.  If you are interested in something, please email and I can make a list of interest and go from there.

Thanks for all of your support.

Fangar


----------



## woodpens (Jan 24, 2006)

I need to look at the details regarding the pin chucks, but you can count me in for one. I am most in favor of the Baron size.


----------



## LanceD (Jan 24, 2006)

James, I received my second Baron pin chuck from you as a spare. Thanks very much. I would buy a Panache chuck from you. But i'd like to see a Jr Statesman/Gents chuck first.[]

Lance


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jan 24, 2006)

James - I'd be in for a Panache set and have gone on record as being for the Jr VII. Will they be ready by Friday? Just kidding, Monday will be ok. []


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jan 24, 2006)

Count me in for Panache and Jr. Gent 2 p-chucks.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 24, 2006)

Id take a Baron and a Jr Gent 2.


----------



## wrhastings (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd be interested in a Panache and a Jr. Gent II.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 25, 2006)

James, you're killing me. Panache for me. []


----------



## ccarse (Jan 25, 2006)

I'd also be interested in a Panache and a Jr. Gent II.


----------



## Teniko (Jan 25, 2006)

Panache for me as well. Oh what the heck, Jr. gent II also.


----------



## jimr (Jan 25, 2006)

I would go for a baron chuck, just let me know when and where to send payment.


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 25, 2006)

Like most people has said, I'll take a baron and a Jr. Gent II.


----------



## skewzdust (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm interested in the baron chuck. I just procrastinated a little too long last time...


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Jan 25, 2006)

Panache and jr gent 11



Jim


----------



## wayneis (Jan 25, 2006)

Panache for me, For those on the fence...look at the nib section of the Panache, its very close to the nib section of the Jr. Gent/Statesman.  Now compare the prices of the kits, which one do you feel better about only using some of the kits parts.  Also with the Panache, because it doesn't utilize a clip you can easily make an all wood closed end pen.

Wayne


----------



## cigarman (Jan 25, 2006)

Put me down for a Baron.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 25, 2006)

How about extra pins? I have dropped mine a few times and I know it is only a matter of time before I loose it for good.

Ryan


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 25, 2006)

Would there be two pin chucks available for the Panache?  If only one which end would it be?  The Panache mignt look a bit odd with one closed end treatment and one stock flared end.  Maybe not.

Chuckie


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm interested in getting a pin chuck for the baron.

Steve


----------



## Fangar (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow! 

I am in the process of investigating Rod sizes, bushing sizes, etc for the Jr Gents II, and the Panache.  

Chuckie,  The Panache will be a two rod set for both the top and bottom barrel.

Now before anyone gets too excited [], I have to look into this.  The issue being whether there is a rod available that can me milled to work with the kits.  It not, it is not worth the time and effort (And rsulting cost) to turn them down to size. I have a couple of Jr. Gents II kits on hand and will start there.  I will order a panache next time I order with CSUSA to check out the tube sizes.  I have found that I can't go by caliper sizes offered as I need to check the physical fit and function before I will make them.  

Lastly, I am in the process of looking into farming the job out to a friend of mine who is a machinist.  I have pretty much worn out my welcome at my old man's shop for a while.  I think his prices would allow me to sell them for the same or maybe even less than they have been going for.  

Thanks for all of our patience.

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ryan_
> <br />How about extra pins? I have dropped mine a few times and I know it is only a matter of time before I loose it for good.
> 
> Ryan



I will get some extra pins together and offer them with the next runs.  

Fangar


----------



## Bob A (Jan 25, 2006)

James, do I remember you mentioning making them for the cap end of the baron/gent jr?  Are you going to do this?  Did I just miss the post for it?


----------



## chigdon (Jan 25, 2006)

I would be in for a Panache set as well.


----------



## Fangar (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bob A_
> <br />James, do I remember you mentioning making them for the cap end of the baron/gent jr?  Are you going to do this?  Did I just miss the post for it?



Bob,

I did make the Gents chuck which fits the uper cap of the baron with a little sanding.  After the sanding, it still works just fine for the lower barrel.  The bad new is that I am out of them.

Fangar


----------



## fuzzydog (Jan 26, 2006)

You B

edit: That isn't meant to be something nasty, I just hit the wrong key on the keyboard. 

I'm so sorry if this has offended anybody. That isn't my intention. One of the great things about this forum is the fun we all have together.


----------



## fuzzydog (Jan 26, 2006)

Yo "Bank Robber"  I'm down for a Baron. Thanks


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 26, 2006)

If you ever make them for the slimline again. I'm in the market.


----------



## Fangar (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />If you ever make them for the slimline again. I'm in the market.



I haven't made any for the slimline.  Those can be made fairly simply with an old spare mandrel.  Simply grind a flat spot in it close to the thickness of a pin (Usually cut from a thin finishing nail).  Then finish the slot to depth with a flat metal file to fit.  Give it a shot!

Looks like we are getting close to enough interest for the Jr. Statesman and more of the Baron's based on responses here as well as emails I have received.  I found a local machinist to do the work, but he has quite a units requirement.  To make it worth while I have to get 40 of each sold to break even. 

Fangar


----------



## olsenla (Jan 26, 2006)

Fangar,

You can put me down for a set of Panache as well as a Jr.Statesman.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Fangar (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the interest so far.  Looking into the stock now for the Jr. States.

Fangar


----------



## TomServo (Jan 27, 2006)

How about listing the sizes of the chucks you're currently making / going to make? I'd very much like one to fit the berea american flat top 2000 pens - and without knowing the size of the mandrels you currently make, I have no idea if one will work  same goes for other pens, I'd hazard to guess.

Suggestion: if you reccomend a pen kit to Fangar, measure the inside of a new brass tube (or two) and specify the size in thousandths or mm. I'd do it now for the above pens but I don't have my calipers with me here at work..

edit: I know it takes a letter "V" drill bit - .377" - when I get home I'll measure the tubes.

edit: .354-.355" ID on those barrels.


----------



## Fangar (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TomServo_
> <br />How about listing the sizes of the chucks you're currently making / going to make? I'd very much like one to fit the berea american flat top 2000 pens - and without knowing the size of the mandrels you currently make, I have no idea if one will work  same goes for other pens, I'd hazard to guess.
> 
> Suggestion: if you reccomend a pen kit to Fangar, measure the inside of a new brass tube (or two) and specify the size in thousandths or mm. I'd do it now for the above pens but I don't have my calipers with me here at work..
> ...



Thanks for the info Tom.  The Flat top 2000 is not one that I am likely to make anytime soon. I can't stand those kits.  Just my opinion. The closest to that size that I make is the Baron (23/64" or .359).  It could likely be sanded the .005 to fit the ID of the lower tube. You would likely need a smaller pin though.  

I have made the:
Baron - 23/64" (.359)
Gents - 11 mm (.433)(Needs to be sanded about 1000th to fit).

Will Be making:
Jr. Statesman - "V" (.377)

I use the same 7/64" (.109) pin in all of them.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## TomServo (Jan 28, 2006)

Fangar: thanks for the info! I might just try my hand at it - I do have a small milling capability - but more likely I'll buy one of those Baron chucks and work it however needs be - if the pin comes out too large after sanding the chuck, I can just mill a couple thous off the flat area.


----------



## BUGSY (Jan 29, 2006)

fangar ...put me down for 1 panache and 1 jr gent 2 ...just notify when ready for payment........thanks bugsy


----------



## Fangar (Jan 30, 2006)

I ordered the stock for More Baron's today and also the stock for the Jr. Statesman and the Jr. Gents.  I intend on doing the panache down the road for those interested.  I have to do some research to figure that one out.  I have not had time to order the kits yet.

EDIT: Stock will be here next week!

Fangar


----------



## elody21 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have been out of things for awhile, but would love one for the Baron and panache. I hope there are instructions. I have never used a pin chuck. Thanks, Alice


----------



## leatherjunkie (Feb 1, 2006)

I would like one for the jr gents pen.
if they dont come with instructions, please post it here.
i have never used one.


----------



## Fangar (Feb 1, 2006)

They have been posted here before.  I will again when I get a chance.  Thanks for the interest.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## tnilmerl (Feb 1, 2006)

See if you can get it posted to the "articels & Instructions" section.


----------



## jvsank (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll take a Baron and jr gents II  too


----------



## arjudy (Feb 1, 2006)

I would like a baron.


----------



## Fangar (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks all.  I just got most of the stock in todays UPS.  I will be getting them togther within the next 1- 2 weeks.  Thanks for your patience.

Fangar


----------



## TomServo (Feb 2, 2006)

Fangar: thanks for making them!


----------



## myname1960 (Feb 2, 2006)

Here is the link to the pin chuck instructions for the Baron

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=10265





> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />They have been posted here before.  I will again when I get a chance.  Thanks for the interest.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


----------



## TC (Feb 9, 2006)

Put me down for a Baron.
Thanks

Tim


----------



## Fangar (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TC_
> <br />Put me down for a Baron.
> Thanks
> 
> Tim



Tim,

I added you to the list.  Should have all of them together within the next week or so.

Thanks,

Fangar


----------



## Tubby (Feb 10, 2006)

Fangar,

I would be interested in a Panache version.[]

Thanks
Tubby
Ed Jordan 
Wichita Falls Tx


----------



## tipusnr (Feb 10, 2006)

I would be interested in one of each of your pin chucks.  Please e-mail me (address is in profile)as to the cost. No rush on postage or delivery as I'm not really ready to start using them just yet.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olsenla_
> <br />Fangar,
> 
> You can put me down for a set of Panache as well as a Jr.Statesman.
> ...



Ditto for me too, plus are you doing the new Version II of the Jr Gents?

Thanks..[]


----------



## Fangar (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Jim,

I am not doing the Gents version one.  The reason being is that the Baron works for that, though the bushing is different.  The version II is in progress.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Fanger,

I'd be interested in paired sets for the capped pens, so I can turn both the cap and the body....you know I'd be ready to commit to anything you make..

Thanks so much for doing this[]


----------



## rfreeouf (Feb 10, 2006)

FangaR I am interested in the pen chucks as well. I am just starting out so it my be a couple of months before I try a closed end pen.


----------



## dsnyder (Feb 10, 2006)

James,

Please put me down for a Jr Gents Version II. Thanks.

Darrin[]


----------



## cdat (Feb 10, 2006)

Fangor, if you are still taking order, I'd take a panache and jr gents.  Please email me as to the cost.  

Thanks


----------



## Fangar (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks guys,

The Panache will likely be the next one off the production line (After I get the Jr Gents II done and the next Baron run).  Might be a bit of down time on that one however.  It will take two rods of course.  Actually I am not sure I can do it yet as I have yet to buy one of the kits.  I will likely be placing a CSUSA order in the near furture and will throw one on for experimentation.  It really depends on if there is a drill rod size made that fits both tubes properly.  I had to scramble with the Standard Statesman when I did that one, and had to hand sand / polish about 2,000ths of an inch off of each one.  What a PITA that was.  I appreciate all of your patience.  The Jr Gents II and the Barons will be ready soon.

Cheers, 

Fangar


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 11, 2006)

James you are the man! Cant wait.


----------



## Fangar (Feb 11, 2006)

No... Actually, I am the "MANN". []

Cheers,

James


----------



## ibgugs (Feb 12, 2006)

Fangar,
May I get a Baron, JR gents II
Could you let me know how to pay you?
Thank You very much
bob


----------



## Fangar (Feb 12, 2006)

Bob,

Got you down.  I will email you with options when I get them together.

Fangar


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Bob,
> 
> Got you down.  I will email you with options when I get them together.
> ...




Hi Jim,

I'll bet I get confussed when you get them all made, Can you email me when you have them made, I know I'll be buying what ever you make, so can you put out an email list...Thank You Sir!!
[][][]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 12, 2006)

Fangar

Your pin chucks are excellent.  I have both the Gent and the Baron and they allow me to easily produce beautiful closed end designs.  Would it be possible to get bushings for a Baron cap to fit on the Gent pin chuck?

Also, would it be possible to get extra bushings for each with a square shoulder as opposed to the rounded edges?  Or could I simply take a parting tool and square off the shoulder (I'm assuming the bushing is aluminum)?


----------



## Fangar (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> 
> Hi Jim,
> 
> ...



LOL.  I will email you.

Fangar


----------



## Fangar (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />Fangar
> 
> Your pin chucks are excellent.  I have both the Gent and the Baron and they allow me to easily produce beautiful closed end designs.  Would it be possible to get bushings for a Baron cap to fit on the Gent pin chuck?
> ...



Mrcook,

Thanks for the kind words.  As far as the sqaure edge is concerned, the easiest way to do that is like you said, if you want them 90 degrees.  I have found that as they are soft aluminum, they tend to hold up a little better with the tiny void that allows you to get the right level without kissing them.  Also, that rolled edge is there as part of the deburring process as they are often pretty rough if they are cut straight. 

As far as the bushing for the Baron top cap.  The issue is I was having is the center hole on those.  In order to make that chuck work, the 11mm rod has to be sanded down a couple two three thousanths.  Then the center hole on the bushing gets a little sloppy.  Not sure if you have any aluminum or plastic stock around, but it is very easy to make a one off bushing (Try making a couple hundred...[]).  Give the plastic a shot. For the amount of double closed ends I do, I use my caliper for the Baron top cap.  I am glad you got the Gents when you did.  Those puppies are way too much work for me!

Cheers,

Fangar


----------

